# Female voice VS Male voice



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

So which one do you like more in Opera? The male sining voice or the Female Singing voice?
I haven't listened to lots of opera but i like more about the female voice.


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

1. Lyric soprano
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12
13.
14.
15. Countertenor


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

1. Basso cantante
2. Basso profondo
3. Bass-baritone
4. Lyric baritone


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

sospiro said:


> 1. Basso cantante
> 2. Basso profondo
> 3. Bass-baritone
> 4. Lyric baritone


I'd love to hear a good basso cantante. Who would you recommend?


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Vesteralen said:


> I'd love to hear a good basso cantante. Who would you recommend?


Samuel Ramey is my favourite.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I think I would like a male's voice, if they sang to me personally.


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

1. Lyric spinto tenor (i.e., Jonas Kaufmann)
2. Lyric tenor (i.e., Fritz Wunderlich, José Carreras, Werner Krenn)
3. Verdi baritone (i.e., Sherrill Milnes, Dmitri Hvorostovsky) -- I know this isn't technically a voice category, but I wasn't certain if these gentleman (and others with similar voices) would be considered lyric or dramatic baritones.
4. Lyric spinto soprano (i.e., Sena Jurinac, Anja Harteros, Camilla Nylund)
5. Lyric baritone (i.e., Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, Dietrich Henschel, Thomas Hampson)
6. Basso profondo or cantante (i.e., Kurt Moll, Sam Ramey, Gwynne Howell)
7. Lyric soprano (i.e., Katia Ricciarelli, Ileana Cotrubas)
8. Lyric mezzo (i.e., Agnes Baltsa, Elina Garanĉa)


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

They're as equal as any other instrument, the key for me is context.


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

Crudblud said:


> They're as equal as any other instrument, the key for me is context.


Yea, but its the Female voice&parts what makes me feel much stronger than the male voice&parts.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Men have better ranges and sound nicer.


----------



## eorrific (May 14, 2011)

I prefer the male voice since the sopranos tend to sound unpleasant like "EEEEEEE" (using too much head voice or...?) when singing on their upper range. That goes for countertenors, too. Mezzos are fine, but they're outnumbered by the sopranos aren't they.

And I love the basses.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Easier to say what I don't like - many soprano voices, especially big wobbly dramatic soprano voices. 

I especially love the middle ranges - contraltos, lyric baritones, tenors and low countertenors. One more reason to love Vivaldi.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> Easier to say what I don't like - many soprano voices, especially big wobbly dramatic soprano voices.


We would not get along at a party.

I completely LOVE the big wobbly dramatic sopranos! Gwyneth Jones is the epitome of big wobbly dramatic sopranos, and one of my favourite singers.

I definitely prefer the women. One of the reasons Siegfried is my least favourite is because of the lack of women.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Couchie said:


> I definitely prefer the women.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Couchie said:


> We would not get along at a party.
> 
> I completely LOVE the big wobbly dramatic sopranos! Gwyneth Jones is the epitome of big wobbly dramatic sopranos, and one of my favourite singers.
> 
> I definitely prefer the women. One of the reasons Siegfried is my least favourite is because of the lack of women.


Hm, maybe I should say SOME big wobbly sopranos, I'm fond of Gwyn. I'm thinking the Cristina Gallardo-Domâs type of voice. There are also non-wobbly sopranos I don't enjoy too. Birgit Nilsson *shudder*. And screechy sopranos - later Montsy.

Let's just face it, male voices are SO much more pleasant.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I don't like those screechy tenors though.


----------



## Bas (Jul 24, 2012)

I like the Bass and the Counter tenor voices the most.


----------



## TrazomGangflow (Sep 9, 2011)

I prefer female voices in operas. (love the sopranos) However in lieder works I prefer male voices.


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

Male in Opera, female in ecclesial works.


----------



## Glissando (Nov 25, 2011)

My favorites are probably the basses on the male side, and the sopranos and mezzo-sopranos on the female side. A great, big bass voice like Matti Salminen's or Yevgeny Nesterenko's, packs a dramatic wallop. But if I had to choose one best of all, it would be the mezzo-soprano -- e.g., Christa Ludwig or Tatiana Troyanos. Their velvety lower registers are beautiful. Female voices appeal more to me. I'm not a huge fan of tenors in general -- I find that to be the least interesting voice category. Although, as with everything there are exceptions (Juan Diego Florez, for example).


----------



## Dongiovanni (Jul 30, 2012)

When I started to listen to singers, I couldnt stand the sopranos let alone when they sang coloratura... I liked the male voice better, especially the lower. 

But, this changed quickly. Now, I cannot decide.


----------



## AndyS (Dec 2, 2011)

Females for me, especially big dramatic soprano voices. There's nothing like Flagstad or Nilsson in full flight


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

I've said it before (no doubt ad nauseam), but my favorite vocal sound is either an female soloist with a male chorus (i.e. Brahms' Alto Rhapsody), or a male voice with a female chorus (which I know I've heard somewhere, I can't just remember where )


----------



## sunandshadow (Sep 21, 2012)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


>


I read an evolutionary biology article speculating about why people sing, and in passing it mentioned that most people will have a mild preference for voices of the gender they are attracted to. I have no idea if they were saying that based on an actual psychology experiment or just personal experience.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

sunandshadow said:


> I read an evolutionary biology article speculating about why people sing, and in passing it mentioned that most people will have a mild preference for voices of the gender they are attracted to. I have no idea if they were saying that based on an actual psychology experiment or just personal experience.


My gay (male) friends prefer female voices to male voices & prefer women artists to even the hot gay ones.


----------



## sunandshadow (Sep 21, 2012)

sospiro said:


> My gay (male) friends prefer female voices to male voices & prefer women artists to even the hot gay ones.


Interesting! I wonder what they like about female voices. Have you asked them?


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

sospiro said:


> My gay (male) friends prefer female voices to male voices & prefer women artists to even the hot gay ones.


Here's what they need:


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> Here's what they need:


Nah. Scholl or Mehta any day.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Aksel said:


> Nah. Scholl or Mehta any day.


Really? I think he's great (so are Scholl and Mehta though)


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> Really? I think he's great (so are Scholl and Mehta though)


I'm getting around to liking him. He's a tad too fierce for me at the moment. Also, there's something about his voice I don't quite like. But I'm getting there.


----------



## appoggiatura (Feb 6, 2012)

Has our preference to do with our sexual orientation?
I mean, a female voice is so beautiful, but nothing can beat a hot male voice à la Jonas Kaufmann, Erwin Schrott, Jose Carreras, Placido Domingo etc... I'll melt like an ice cream in hot weather.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

crudblud- They're as equal as any other instrument, the key for me is context.

I largely agree with this. I cannot even begin to fathom how some were able to rank the various voices. Having said this... I will admit that just as there are certain instruments that I am partial to (I'm far more likely to be interested in a piano, violin, clarinet concerto than a concerto for tuba, trombone, or bassoon), there are vocal types that I may be more drawn to than others.

appoggiatura- Has our preference to do with our sexual orientation?

I suspect that has something to do with it... at least for me. I tend to prefer the female voice to the male... sopranos... and sensual mezzo-sopranos. But this is no hard rule. There are tenors I quite like... and again... CONTEXT: I quite love the lower baritone voice for lieder and other songs... and contrary to some, I quite love the countertenor: Andreas Scholl, Philippe Jaroussky, Michael Chance, etc...


----------



## dionisio (Jul 30, 2012)

Although i haven't yet understood this thread, this time i'm more confused with the sexual orientation.

I'm atracted to the opposite sex but i like i don't have any preference. If something was written for tenor, i listen to a tenor, if for soprano, i listen to the soprano, etc.

Because i like male/female voice does it mean i'm straight or gay? Must it have a sexual innuendo?

And if i say, for example, i'm not very keen about stage nudity in Opera, does it make me less man?


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

dionisio said:


> Although i haven't yet understood this thread, this time i'm more confused with the sexual orientation.
> 
> I'm atracted to the opposite sex but i like i don't have any preference. If something was written for tenor, i listen to a tenor, if for soprano, i listen to the soprano, etc.
> 
> ...


No i meant the timbre.


----------



## dionisio (Jul 30, 2012)

jani said:


> No i meant the timbre.


So i don't understand the question at all. Sorry


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Although i haven't yet understood this thread, this time i'm more confused with the sexual orientation.

I'm atracted to the opposite sex but i like i don't have any preference. If something was written for tenor, i listen to a tenor, if for soprano, i listen to the soprano, etc.

Because i like male/female voice does it mean i'm straight or gay? Must it have a sexual innuendo?

A great deal of music has a sexual content. It seems only logical that one might respond to this. It doesn't mean that you are gay if you prefer a bass or baritone to a soprano or mezzo. I'll not deny that I respond, at least in part, to the sensual/erotic elements that I sense in women's voices... but I also love Philippe Jaroussky.


----------



## dionisio (Jul 30, 2012)

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Although i haven't yet understood this thread, this time i'm more confused with the sexual orientation.
> 
> I'm atracted to the opposite sex but i like i don't have any preference. If something was written for tenor, i listen to a tenor, if for soprano, i listen to the soprano, etc.
> 
> ...


Naahhh...not for me. A beautiful voice to is beautiful independently of the gender. I take as much pleasure as hearing men or women, as long it is well sung. The problem is when it's not well sung.

You mentioned Philippe Jaroussky. I appreciate also Yuriy Minenko and Christophe Dumaux very much.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

sunandshadow said:


> Interesting! I wonder what they like about female voices. Have you asked them?


No. But I will.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

dionisio said:


> Although i haven't yet understood this thread, this time i'm more confused with the sexual orientation.
> 
> I'm atracted to the opposite sex but i like i don't have any preference. If something was written for tenor, i listen to a tenor, if for soprano, i listen to the soprano, etc.
> 
> ...


I don't think the sexual orientation of the opera fan is always a factor. I know a straight woman who doesn't care who the male singers are as long as they're competent but would travel a long way to see her favourite sopranos.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Aksel said:


> I'm getting around to liking him. He's a tad too fierce for me at the moment. Also, there's something about his voice I don't quite like. But I'm getting there.


This is great:










And I'm looking forward to hearing this that I just got:


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> This is great:
> 
> And I'm looking forward to hearing this that I just got:


I have his Händel mezzo disc (his gender-bending is rather cool, I admit), and I've been looking at his Rossini CD (yes, Rossini. He sings Arsace and Tancredi. CRAZY!). As well as all the Vivaldi things. But there are so many CD's and so very little time!


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Aksel said:


> ....and I've been looking at his Rossini CD (yes, Rossini. He sings Arsace and Tancredi. CRAZY!).


This I've got to hear, and I can haz, because it's on Spotify.


----------



## sunandshadow (Sep 21, 2012)

Hey, here's a different angle on this topic: do you have any kind of noticeable preference for or aversion to voices in your own voice range, as opposed to other voice ranges sung by the same gender?


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

sunandshadow said:


> Hey, here's a different angle on this topic: do you have any kind of noticeable preference for or aversion to voices in your own voice range, as opposed to other voice ranges sung by the same gender?


Interesting angle 

My fach is flat so yes I do have an aversion to voices in my range, but seriously, I prefer voices in the lower register - male and female. Love a true contralto.


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

I have a low voice, and prefer the higher ones -- though I certainly don't have an aversion to low voices. However, I almost always dislike the very heavy dramatic ("hochdramatische") voices of both genders.


----------



## Lankin (Oct 7, 2012)

This is impossible to decide! Concerning the sheer colour of the voice, the singers I love most are Philippe Jaroussky, Lucia Popp and Kiri Te Kanawa. Oh, and Fritz Wunderlich, of course. 

It's not rational at all, because mostly the roles they sing don't really entice me as such. I sympathise most with the serious opera villains, like Hagen, Claggart or Scarpia, at least Kundry. But no baritone, basso or dramatic voice ever managed to move me by their voice alone to that degree.


----------



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

Lankin said:


> This is impossible to decide! Concerning the sheer colour of the voice, the singers I love most are Philippe Jaroussky, Lucia Popp and Kiri Te Kanawa. Oh, and Fritz Wunderlich, of course.


Welcome Lankin! Don't think I've seen your posts before ...

... now if you're going to list favorites like this, it would be nice to know what roles you love those performers best in ... ??


----------



## principe (Sep 3, 2012)

We have been blessed to have great voices in every field. So, it would be denigrating to attach importance to what we make like at a certain moment, while, after indulging in the right performer's artistry, we may embark in admiring and appreciating any voice (e.g. Ferrier made me be so fond of alto voices, Deller of counter-tenors, Pinza, Siepi and Talvela for the Bass voice).
In short, I can, by now, cherish any type of voice, without resorting to what I may simply "like".

Parla


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

dionisio said:


> Because i like male/female voice does it mean i'm straight or gay? Must it have a sexual innuendo?


you could look at it this way: you like soprano voices because you find them seductive and tenor voices because you would like to _identify_ with them (as they are seductive to women). Know what I mean?


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

I have done 14 opera appreciation speeches, many on Youtube, and 12 have been on female singers. I favor big, beautiful, flexible diva voices: Sutherland, Ponselle, early Callas, Podles. Nilsson, Flagstad, Traubel, Milanov, A.Marc, Norman all send me over the top. Corelli and Leonard Warren are the only men in the top 15.


----------



## Roland (Mar 13, 2013)

I can't shake the impression that on a subconscious level we are usually attracted to the voice of the opposite sex. I look at my CD collection and I have far more discs of female singers. My discs of Kathleen Battle, Sumi Jo and Kiri Te Kanawa outnumber my Fritz Wunderlich or Mario Lanza discs. I once bought a Tannhaeuser set for no better reason than I wanted to hear how Placido Domingo held up in a German role, and I thought he did pretty well. However, what made me fall in love with this performance was Cheryl Studer singing Elisabeth.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Roland said:


> I can't shake the impression that on a subconscious level we are usually attracted to the voice of the opposite sex. I look at my CD collection and I have far more discs of female singers...


I know what you mean, my preference is for male voices & basses in particular. But I have straight female friends who much prefer sopranos & for whom _Boris Godunov_ is their idea of opera hell.

Welcome to the forum


----------



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

Roland said:


> I can't shake the impression that on a subconscious level we are usually attracted to the voice of the opposite sex.


I think you're right. I love a good tenor, but it's a cold love. Kathleen Battle, Kiri te Kanawa, Ileana Cotrubas, Joan Sutherland, these voices grab me in my sleep.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm not sure it works that way for women. We are often just as interested in looking at attractive fashionable females as we are in looking at men - maybe more interested in role models. And I think Sospiro is right - many women, myself included, prefer female voices. I also don't like the sort of juddering male voice that doesn't quite hit the note, of which there are many in the second rank; I like a pure tenor that soars & hits the nail on the head.


----------



## Roland (Mar 13, 2013)

I like Ingenue's comment. It made me recall a television interview of Audrey Hepburn. The female interviewer confessed to Audrey that she had always kept a sharp eye on Audrey and had even gone so far as get her hair done in the way Audrey had worn her hair. Audrey smiled and said that yes, women often watched other women as sources for fashion ideas.

I don't discount that we can appreciate singers who are of our own sex. One male singer I'll often listen to is Nat King Cole! I have to admit that one reason is because of a certain I-wish-I-could-sing-like-that fantasy. But perhaps another reason is because long ago I often used to listen to Nat King Cole together with my mother. He was the only singer we could both agree had a wonderful voice. So listening to Nat King Cole has a certain nostalgic poignancy for me.

When guythegreg says "I love a good tenor, but it's a cold love" I think he is saying that it's more of an intellectual appreciation for the artistry involved. But he also says it's the female singers who grab him on an emotional level. Yep, I understand what he means.


----------



## badRomance (Nov 22, 2011)

Favorite females: contraltos, dramatic sopranos, very high coloratura sopranos (probably for the same reason I like watching gymnastics: those seemingly superhuman acrobatic moves)
Favorite males: countertenors, bass-baritones

But my favorite opera arias tend to be written for females.


----------



## katdad (Jan 1, 2009)

I enjoy hearing either voice, male/female, with equal pleasure. For me, the better the singer and better suited to the role, of course that is ideal. 

What's problematic is where a singer's voice is sometimes shoehorned into a role that doesn't fit. Or, sadly, when a singer is growing older, that person persists in trying to maintain the same roles from years previous. Pavarotti was in that latter category, still holding onto his once-terrific Canio role but having to continually step down half-tone per for his arias.

Being a bass-baritone myself, I naturally pay more attention to those roles, simply because I identify with them and learned quite a few arias from that voice register. But as a fan, I've got no real favorite "voice" so long as the singer's a quality performer and the voice matches the role.


----------



## Tuoksu (Sep 3, 2015)

Male voices are the most pleasant to my ears. The deeper, the larger, the better. They are generally much richer than the female voices. I also tend to get much less picky with male voices than I am with female ones. I'm more forgiving maybe because I don't know as much about the male voice. My ears are much more experienced with the female voice. Some roles and arias make me wish I were a man. Macbeth alone is enough for me to pick the male voice. 
My favorites are the Verdi Baritones, but I appreciate tenors (from the Stentorian Del Monaco types to the tenori di grazia) and basses too of course. I do listen to female voices a lot more than the male ones, but that's only because I am a female singer myself.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Tuoksu said:


> Male voices are the most pleasant to my ears. The deeper, the larger, the better. They are generally much richer than the female voices. I also tend to get much less picky with male voices than I am with female ones. I'm more forgiving maybe because I don't know as much about the male voice. My ears are much more experienced with the female voice. Some roles and arias make me wish I were a man. Macbeth alone is enough for me to pick the male voice.
> My favorites are the Verdi Baritones, but I appreciate tenors (from the Stentorian Del Monaco types to the tenori di grazia) and basses too of course. I do listen to female voices a lot more than the male ones, but that's only because I am a female singer myself.


A classical one if I may ask?


----------



## Tuoksu (Sep 3, 2015)

Pugg said:


> A classical one if I may ask?


Yes. In the making :lol:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Tuoksu said:


> Yes. In the making :lol:


Now I am curious already. :angel:


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I like female alto voice over all others. Bass and baritone are fine and most sopranos. I don't like some sopranos who sound like a little girl to me. There is one like that on Hogwood's Messiah.
Also, some tenors can be grating on my ears.


----------



## Bonetan (Dec 22, 2016)

I love low male voices, especially basses. Matti Salminen's voice comes to mind. I'm admittedly biased as a low voice myself.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

I have known more than one person who hated the high sound of the female voice. I don't like a high pitched speaking voice but I generally perfer women over male voices. I must say that my appreciation of the male voice has grown steadily over the years in direct proportion to my owning the more masculine side of my personlity. I emotionally connect more with women's voices though.


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

Florestan said:


> I like female *mezzo or contralto* voice over all others. Bass and baritone are fine and most sopranos. I don't like some sopranos who sound like a little girl to me. There is one like that on Hogwood's Messiah.
> Also, some tenors can be grating on my ears.


fixed (sorry, that's a big pet peeve of mine lol)


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I love Mozart operas and nobody wrote better music for the soprano voice than Mozart.

Hope that answers the question.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

BalalaikaBoy said:


> fixed (sorry, that's a big pet peeve of mine lol)


Yeah, I am not sure why I said alto. I thought alto covered both mezzo or contralto but apparently not. So what is alto? I'd have thought it went like this (for the basic categories):

soprano
mezzo
alto
tenor
baritone
bass

Then I would think contralto is a low alto, perhaps extending into tenor territory?


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

I just love Sopranos, about 8-9 years ago I attended a Cathedral concert by ‘Christ College Cambridge’ and the only seats available were directly in front of the Soprano section, it was a fantastic performance even at full blast but my ears were ringing for days.


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

Florestan said:


> Yeah, I am not sure why I said alto. I thought alto covered both mezzo or contralto but apparently not. So what is alto? I'd have thought it went like this (for the basic categories):
> 
> soprano
> mezzo
> ...


alto is only a choir part, not a voice type.

it goes

soprano
mezzo
contralto
tenor
baritone
bass


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Dan Ante said:


> I just love Sopranos, about 8-9 years ago I attended a Cathedral concert by 'Christ College Cambridge' and the only seats available were directly in front of the Soprano section, it was a fantastic performance even at full blast but my ears were ringing for days.


Do you remember the programme?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Seattleoperafan said:


> I have known more than one person who hated the high sound of the female voice. I don't like a high pitched speaking voice but I generally perfer women over male voices. I must say that my appreciation of the male voice has grown steadily over the years in direct proportion to my owning the more masculine side of my personlity. I emotionally connect more with women's voices though.


Makes me wonder how Sospiro is doing, not seeing her for a while.


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

Pugg said:


> Do you remember the programme?


I could not remember the program but that is my usual default mode, But I do still have the program, hope you can make it out. 
I was a bit out in my guess at the date it was 11 years ago. Not a flash program but contains all the info.
They were also selling some CDs I purchased the Tuder disc but do regret not getting the 3 of them.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Dan Ante said:


> I could not remember the program but that is my usual default mode, But I do still have the program, hope you can make it out.
> I was a bit out in my guess at the date it was 11 years ago. Not a flash program but contains all the info.
> They were also selling some CDs I purchased the Tuder disc but do regret not getting the 3 of them.
> View attachment 91588
> ...


Perfectly clear, thank you.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

I prefer the tenor voice -- including more of the arias.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

BalalaikaBoy said:


> alto is only a choir part, not a voice type.
> 
> it goes
> 
> ...


How come no one considers counter tenors a voice? Not one word about them.


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

nina foresti said:


> How come no one considers counter tenors a voice? Not one word about them.


countertenor is more a technique than a type of voice. the majority of countertenors are actually natural baritones.

....and also I can't stand them, so there's that lol


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

BalalaikaBoy said:


> countertenor is more a technique than a type of voice. the majority of countertenors are actually natural baritones.
> 
> ....and also I can't stand them, so there's that lol


Interesting

from Wiki

A countertenor is a type of classical male singing voice whose vocal range is equivalent to that of the female contralto or mezzo-soprano voice types. The countertenor range is generally equivalent to a contralto range, extending from around G3 to D5 or E5,[1] although a sopranist (a specific kind of countertenor) may match the soprano's range of around C4 to C6.[2] Countertenors often are baritones or tenors at core, but rarely use this vocal range in performance. The countertenor voice type has a lower tessitura than the contralto or mezzo-soprano.

Does anyone know of a singer who performed or recorded as both a Counter Tenor and in their natural Fach?


----------



## Bonetan (Dec 22, 2016)

BalalaikaBoy said:


> countertenor is more a technique than a type of voice. the majority of countertenors are actually natural baritones.
> 
> ....and also I can't stand them, so there's that lol


I agree with that last part 100% lol


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

I have not seen "Oktavist" mentioned it is used a lot in Russian Orthodox choral music an octave below Baritone.


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

Belowpar said:


> Interesting
> 
> from Wiki
> 
> ...


there are a few that exist, just not enough for me to include them in a cursory overview of each of the basic fach.


----------

